# BBS LM Wheel Bolts Where Can I Buy Them?



## NC Dubbin (Nov 16, 2003)

I refinished my BBS LM's but cannot find anywhere that sells new bolts for these wheels. here's a pic of the a oem bolt


----------



## NC Dubbin (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: BBS LM Wheel Bolts Where Can I Buy Them? (NC Dubbin)*

I found a place that sells LM wheels bolts for the 3 piece BBS LM racing wheels but I don't think the specs are the same


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: BBS LM Wheel Bolts Where Can I Buy Them? (NC Dubbin)*

TunerShop 
The 24mm length should do it.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

try bbs direct or justmatz


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

bfi has rs and rm bolts
http://store.blackforestindust....html
rm are m7x1 24 mm in length 
rs are m7x1 31mm in length


_Modified by MrMoon at 2:09 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (MrMoon)*

length of bolts is usual measure on the threaded part and 24mm is about 1 inch so it seems like the rm bolts would work


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

this place has about everything you can imagine.
http://www.titanium-touch.de


----------

